# Security clearence issue..



## Cubalibreturkey (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi,
My visa process started on 23rd of november and still no respond for security check. I was told by my company that only 1 paper left, Does it mean the process is going well? Also I'm a turkish lady which I'm not sure if its an advantage or disadvantage? Last question, how many days Does working permit takes? Thank you!


----------



## Cubalibreturkey (Dec 3, 2015)

Any thoughs?


----------



## novicepate (Dec 31, 2015)

being turkish shouldnt be any problem i guess..are you sure is it on security check process, is it a government company?


----------



## Cubalibreturkey (Dec 3, 2015)

Novicepate thank you  no it's an international hotel chain.. I sent All attested papers on 23rd of November and I was told that hotel hr is waiting 1 last paper from goverment..


----------



## allan42 (Jan 5, 2016)

Probably the office is busy due to the Christmas Holidays for some people. It should be better now.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

allan42 said:


> Probably the office is busy due to the Christmas Holidays for some people. It should be better now.


Ummm, Christmas? I doubt it. We live in a Muslim country. Things just take time here.


----------



## Cubalibreturkey (Dec 3, 2015)

Update! Today I was told by my company that the last paper is reached to them by goverment, so they submitted the papers for security clearance.. I was waiting since 45 days and now this security clearance started, as I know this process is averagely takes 1-2 months do you think that this paper part was included this process or this waited papers from goverment is a different story???


----------

